# Beyond Borders



## Cailleach (Dec 20, 2004)

Before King Arthur and before Taking Lives, there was Beyond Borders. One of the better movies I've seen. 

Clive Owen and Angelina Jolie in one movie. I wasn't sure about it when I picked ip up at the store, but this movie is so touching and emotional and portrays two star crossed lover in the world of famine relief. 

There are some pretty heavy duty scenes of camps. 

Anyone who has seen this movie?


----------



## Alysheba (Dec 29, 2004)

I have and loved it as well. It was a great love story and one of my favorite movies that Angelina has played in. The fact that Clive is in it is even better. LOL... 

For some reason I don't recall it being at the box office as I also rented it on a recomendaton. Afterward I was giving the recomendation to others to see it as well. As soon as I see it at a decent price at the store I will buy a personal copy.


----------



## Cailleach (Dec 29, 2004)

LOL same here. I can't wait. 

Clive is an amzing actor. I actually hadn't seen him in any movie before King Arthur (at least not conciously) but now I will keep an eye out.


----------



## Alysheba (Dec 29, 2004)

Cailleach said:
			
		

> LOL same here. I can't wait.
> 
> Clive is an amzing actor. I actually hadn't seen him in any movie before King Arthur (at least not conciously) but now I will keep an eye out.


He was also in:

Gosford Park
The Bourne Identity (small role and rarely spoke)
Closer
I'll Sleep When I'm Dead
Second Sight (TV Series)
Croupier
The Return Of The Native
The Rich Man's Wife
Bent
Greenfingers

These are all available at netflix.com. LOL... Yeah I subscribe to it... I've seen them all actually except "Bent" and "The Return Of The Native".


----------



## Cailleach (Dec 31, 2004)

I know. I can't wait for Closer to be released although I really really don't like Julia Roberts (well onlu in America's Sweethearts) 

I remember him from Bourne Identity although at the time I didn't know it was him. That's why I like him. He's a very versatile actor.


----------



## Alysheba (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm not a huge Julia Roberts fan myself. But it's worth seeing as the other three are very good in it as well. (besides Julia I mean).


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 5, 2005)

Actually, i like Eric Roberts better


----------



## Alysheba (Jan 6, 2005)

Cailleach said:
			
		

> Actually, i like Eric Roberts better


Oooh ouch! That can't be good for Julia then...


----------

